# Ladies who have had d&c please reply!



## Kimberly28

I'm prolly just being a worry-wort here but today is one week exactly after my d&c (done wed of last week) and I'm still bleeding. I had bled heavily on Thursday, spotting on Friday, medium on Saturday and medium since then. I've also started noticing clots over the past 24 hrs. Is this normal? :wacko: I'm praying that I don't have retained tissue and it means I'll have to go back for a 2nd d&c. 
We have a holiday planned for Thur of next week through Monday of the following week and I don't want anything getting in the way of that as I'm really looking forward to getting out of town and having a change of scenery and relaxing which should help me clear my head and decompress after everything I've already been through. I also don't wanna have a 2nd one because I've read that after 2 d&c's scar tissue/adhesions and problems with all future uterine linings can develop and cause problems to my fertility/embryo implantation. I don't wanna run that risk! Hubby and I REALLY wanna be able to try for our daughter this fall. Did anyone else experience this(bleeding with clots) and everything was fine and no 2nd d&c was needed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Kimberly -
After my D&C, I only had light bleeding/spotting for about a week. But I know other ladies have posted on here that they had virtually no bleeding for the first day or so, then bled for a while after that. I think as long as you're not running a fever and there's no odor, you're probably alright. But if you're concerned, it's probably best to call your dr and ask him/her if your bleeding pattern is ok.

As for a potential 2nd D&C, my dr told me that if one was needed, it would be done as a guided D&C (the first is usually done "blind", without scanning), in order to minimize risk and to make sure they got everything without getting too much. The actual rate of scar tissue/adhesion development is quite low. Most of the stats you hear are from "real" D&Cs, where they use a little tool to literally scrape the inside of your uterus - most D&Cs now (in the US, at least - I can't speak for the UK) are done with a suction tool that does not scrape the uterus. It's a much safer procedure with a much lower rate of complications.

I have a good friend who had retained tissue after her D&C and had to have a 2nd, and less than a year later she had a perfectly normal pregnancy and a healthy little boy. There are also lots of women on here who've had D&Cs after repeated losses, and have had no complications.

As with most things, I suspect those of us going through the procedures tend to focus on the risk and forget that thousands and thousands of women go through them all the time with no complications, we just focus on the ones who had complications because we're all scared of the worst case scenario.

It's always best to call your dr if you're concerned. Enjoy your vacation - I always wanted to run away for a little while after our losses and never was able to for various reasons. I hope it helps you feel better - you deserve it. 

:hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

after my dnc, i had spotting for 2 days, then nothing except for brown discharge (old blood). went back for follow-up 2 weeks later and did an internal scan. doctor said everything was great, we could see a fine smooth line on the uterine wall and the thickness was going back to normal. no infection or problems. 

honestly, many doctors do the dnc sloppily. you don't have any other choice but to go back for a second dnc if they left retained tissue inside. bleeding heavily and clots is definitely not normal - my surgeon told me. he said i should go back to him immediately if i notice heavy bleeding or clots. 
if they did it nicely, you will stop bleeding within a week and be fit running around town and holiday the next day. I went back to work the day after dnc and even had a nice greek dinner the night after dnc. no pain and no severe bleeding, was just a spotting that was much lighter than AF. 

best go for a scan immediately and see what they say. or you will risk an infection and it can cause infertility in the future. until you've stopped bleeding, definitely no sex or baths or swimming since your cervix is still open and the risk of infection is higher. good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Poisonwood

I have had 3 d and c as all 3 of my mc were missed. I was told not to worry about the uterine lining thing just like posted before as they use suction tool and camera these days and its not as abrasive. So all 3 times it was different amount of bleeding after. Generally a couple of weeks then sometime after that spotting. Not really clots, after the first one really small ones but nothing to be concerned about. Everything back to normal by the time af came round about 4 weeks after and after that no problems. If you are not sure though get it checked out as I was always told there was a risk of infection and that could cause problems - and you would know if you had one due to alot of discharge and really bad smell (sorry tmi but my friend had one and she said you would know if you had one!). Hopefully things should be fine for your holiday x


----------



## jenneunc

I'm sorry you are having to go through all of this! I had similar issues - and went BACK to my doctor multiple times because I had NO idea what was going on...and how do you ask "what is normal" for something that seems to be so abnormal.

I had my D&C on Saturday, June 12. I had no bleeding that day. The following day was very light spotting. Monday I thought going to work would be fine (desk job), but by 1pm I had been bleeding so heavily, I called my doctor and made an appointment. I was told to go home and rest. I did. I was off of work Tuesday & Wednesday as well. Went to my appointment Wednesday, still had pretty heavy bleeding, but the dr said after my exam that nothing was retained from the surgery - so all was well. I was scheduled for a follow up u/s Friday. Thursday I worked half day and Friday morning the bleeding returned to spotting. After the u/s I came in to work, thinking I would be fine - and the bleeding got heavier again. I called the dr to ask what was happening and results for u/s. They said that nothing was in fact retained and told me to go home for bed rest for the weekend since I was still bleeding pretty heavily. I stayed in bed and on the couch that following weekend - and since, I have had no bleeding.

Sometimes I think, from what I understand, doing too much can lead to prolonging the bleeding/recovery. I didn't think coming in to work was 'too much', but apparently my body disagreed. I am now almost 3 weeks post-d&c and I'm feeling a bit better physically. I don't have cramping/bleeding or spotting. I am still a bit tired, but otherwise, my body seems to be recovering.

Keep your head up - and rest! :hugs:
jenn


----------



## Kimberly28

Thanks for your replies ladies. I got a hold of my doctor about an hour ago. She said that as long as they aren't big huge clots and it's not running down my leg (ewwww haha) that it's normal and my being up and out and about can knock little clots loose or cause more bleeding. She didn't seem concerned so hopefully this will ease up for me soon. I want this to be over with now.


----------



## laura.x.x

I bled for like 3 weeks with this one, think everyones different hun x x


----------



## 3xscharmer

I bled/spotted for 14 days straight after my d and c. There are a lot of variations as to the "normal"


----------



## Lucia

Kimberly28 said:


> Thanks for your replies ladies. I got a hold of my doctor about an hour ago. She said that as long as they aren't big huge clots and it's not running down my leg (ewwww haha) that it's normal and my being up and out and about can knock little clots loose or cause more bleeding. She didn't seem concerned so hopefully this will ease up for me soon. I want this to be over with now.

I had a similar thing happen to me after my first D&C. I had very light bleeding for only one day after the procedure. Then I just sat around depressed not moving for almost a week. 7 days after the D&C I got up and started moving around. I had A LOT of bleeding with clots. I actually passed a fair amount of tissue that they think had been missed. It was extremely painful, but luckily it managed to come out naturally and I didn't need to go in for another D&C. 

My second D&C was nothing in comparison. I had light spotting for a week and then that was it.

I am sure you will be fine. Every woman's body responds differently. I am sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

it depends on the surgeon who did it. 
if they did it nicely, you should bleed only a little and spot. 
if they did it clumsily, you will bleed heavily and pass clots. 
Only a ultrasound and internal scan will show how badly/nicely the whole surgery went.


----------



## Kimberly28

Thanks again for the info ladies. Yesterday I only had a light flow and today there has been nothing on the pad so far (but it's only 10am here right now) but it's now pale red and slightly brown when I wipe. :thumbup: I'm SOOOOO hoping that this is the end of my bleeding and it will be completely gone by the time that we leave town for holiday next week!:happydance: I'll keep you posted. I'd really love to be getting back to normal so I can get on with tracking my cycles so I'll be ready to ttc come oct/nov time. I wanna figure out when the heck I ovulate since I'm sure this will cause my cycles to be totally different than they used to be. :dohh:

By the way, my doc has on my instructions that I'm to be on pelvic rest (no sex) for 4-6 weeks post d&c. Is THAT much time REALLY necessary? :blush: Hubby and I are kinda eager to get on with it as we haven't :sex: since end of may/early june due to cervix issues while preg. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Isn't it safe as long as I'm not bleeding or cramping? I would think that 3 weeks (2 at the least) would be sufficient time for healing without high risk of infection but of course I'm no doctor. :shrug: I just think that having to wait 4-6 weeks to :sex: sounds a little excessive. :blush: Any thoughts anyone?? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## xxandrea1989x

after my 1st d and c i bled constantly like a heavy period for 6 weeks.. i dont think its anything to worry about unless its really big clots, if you are worried go to your gp or see a nurse... hope your ok xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

I had a different dr for each of my two mcs (due to moving cross-country between them), and both drs said no bd for at least a week after the end of bleeding. They want to make sure the cervix is completely closed before you do to help prevent infection. Maybe your dr wants you to wait that long because of cervix problems? You mentioned having cervix issues during your pregnancy....


----------

